# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Graphique dynamique Excel 2007

## saucekorn69

Salut,

J'essaye de créer un graphique dynamique sous excel 2007 et j'éprouve quelques difficultés, je m'explique:

J'ai un tableau contenant une liste de pièces que j'achète chez différents fournisseurs. Cette liste est générée par macro, il m'est donc impossible de connaître d'avance les noms des fournisseurs.

Je souhaiterai donc créer un graphique excel qui m'indiquerait combien d'argent est-ce que je dépense pour chaque fournisseur, est-ce possible ?

Vous trouverez en fichier joint un exemple du tableau que j'ai.

Merci d'avance !

Nico.

----------


## arthurbr

Bonsoir Nico et *bienvenue à notre premier post francophone* !
Comme je suis sous Ubuntu je ne dispose pas pour l'instant de XL, mais je chercherai la solution sous OpenOffice ( c'est pas trop différent)
Bien à toi !

----------


## saucekorn69

Merci beaucoup !

Heureux d'être le premier à poster une question en Français !

----------


## arthurbr

J'ai joint une solution possible.
Travailles-tu avec XL en Anglais ou en Français?
Je suppose également que le nombre de lignes tu tableau peut changer. En est-il de même pour le nombre de colonnes?
Dans ce cas il faudra utiliser ce qu'on appelle en anglais " Dynamic range" en nommant le tableau.

----------


## saucekorn69

Ta solution correspond effectivement à ce que je recherche, je pensai toutefois arriver à m'en sortir sans faire de croisé dynamiques.

Je travaille plus souvent avec des termes Anglais que Français, donc pas d'inquiétudes !

Le nombre de lignes va changer très souvent, mais le nombre de colonnes devrait demeurer statique !

Je vais fouiller au niveau de la fonction dynamic range, merci beaucoup ! :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

OK,
dans ce cas je te conseille cette page qui te donnera une solution possible.

----------


## saucekorn69

J'a intégré ta première solution, en rajoutant un update lors de l'exécution de la macro, je vois le graphique se construire tout seul, c'est pas mal du tout sauf que ça ralentit un peu l'exécution de celle-ci !

En tout cas, ça fonctionne comme je le désire, merci beaucoup !

----------


## arthurbr

Ok et merci pour l'info.
J'ai mis une réponse sur ton autre fil en anglais.
( pour construire le graphique, F11, c'est pratique..)

----------


## saucekorn69

Génial, je ne connaissais pas le truc du F11 !

Merci encore  :Smilie:

----------

